# Universal Oxygen sensors



## taylobr (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a 2001 maxima that needs new Oxygen sensors. Can anyone tell me if it is ok to use Bosch universal sensors?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Best thing to do is go with OEM...not universal. From what I have read, the universals don't last as long.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Aftermarket o2s, especially Bosch...SUCK! We have customers that use them at our dealership and unfortunately end up buying OEM ones to fix the "CEL" or "SES" lights.


----------

